# I am not coming back to TSF....



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.....For Two and 1/2 weeks :grin:

I am going to Queensland for Christmas. I am leaving on the 19th of December and I will be back on the 4th of January. 

I hope everyone has a good Christmas and New years.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

:laugh: Don't get our hopes up like that. When I saw the thread title I was expecting some kind of scandal or juicy gossip.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Have a great Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

koala said:


> :laugh: Don't get our hopes up like that. When I saw the thread title I was expecting some kind of scandal or juicy gossip.


LOL.... I dont think I have any :winkgrin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

We'll start digging ... there's ALWAYS something to be found 

have a great time .. don't forget to log in while you're away .. :grin: 
(Don't do anything that I wouldn't if I was given half a chance ...)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Finally some peace and quiet. :grin:

God jul och gott nytt år Alex.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Have a great time Alex and all the best for the New Year!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Glaswegian said:


> Have a great time Alex and all the best for the New Year!


I started a thread with a similar title in the Lodge a a year or so ago - Bob nearly had a fit. :laugh:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*enjoy your stay there and have a great xmas.*


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Have a great holiday Alex.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Have a great time away and enjoy your christmas and new year with your family.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

hope the weather is better over there than here you would think we are still in winter
have a good xmas and new year break


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank guys. I hope you all also have a good christmas and new years.



Done_Fishin said:


> We'll start digging ... there's ALWAYS something to be found


Well now that you mention it :grin:..... I have a little bit of a feeling that the TSF surgery doesn't actually have any qualified doctors. :laugh:



> have a great time .. don't forget to log in while you're away .. :grin:
> (Don't do anything that I wouldn't if I was given half a chance ...)


I am not sure if I will be able to log on. If I can I will



eneles said:


> Finally some peace and quiet. :grin:


Hehehe....Thats what you think :grin:



Glaswegian said:


> I started a thread with a similar title in the Lodge a a year or so ago - Bob nearly had a fit. :laugh:


LOL, I just found the thread :grin:



dai said:


> hope the weather is better over there than here you would think we are still in winter


Yea It has been pretty cold over the last few days here.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Go The Power said:


> I am not sure if I will be able to log on. If I can I will


FOOL!!!! :4-thatsba
You've been having too much therapy at the hands of those TSF quacks .. it was a trick question to see if you had been properly brainwashed .. come back into their parlour while they give you a few more *payable *FREE treatments :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> FOOL!!!! :4-thatsba
> You've been having too much therapy at the hands of those TSF quacks .. it was a trick question to see if you had been properly brainwashed .. come back into their parlour while they give you a few more *payable *FREE treatments :grin:


LOL.... Ok I wont log on while I am away :laugh:

BTW congrats on becoming a Mod :4-clap:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

koala said:


> :laugh: Don't get our hopes up like that. When I saw the thread title I was expecting some kind of scandal or juicy gossip.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


lmao good one koala:laugh::laugh::laugh:

i thought about the same thing.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

When he leaves can we change his avatar and post silly stuff about him? :grin:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a good idea .. we can play Politicians and Newspaper Reporters .. If we can't dig up the truth .. there always digging up only half of it .. and I've got a mic installed by Dr. Johnwill's psychiatry couch. :grin: to pick up half of what is going on!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

See ya Alex, have a great time and a merry new year :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> That's a good idea .. we can play Politicians and Newspaper Reporters .. If we can't dig up the truth .. there always digging up only half of it .. and I've got a mic installed by Dr. Johnwill's psychiatry couch. :grin: to pick up half of what is going on!!


LOL.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Have a brilliant Time, and merry christmas :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Have a great Holiday Season and I wish the best for you and your family for the coming New Year :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Hawman and Geekgirl :grin:.

I hope you all had a great christmas and I wish you all the best for the new years.

@Hawman: Congrats on the promotion :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I am back now :grin:


----------



## forhockey (Sep 30, 2006)

Alex,

Here I thought you were leaving us!! Almost got excited lol. Just kidding.

You are just about at the 8K mark for posts. The Christmas break slowed you down a bit huh? I hope you had a good Christmas and New Years. You have tons of reading to catch up on. :4-book:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome back :4-wave:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

YAY hes back :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

forhockey said:


> Here I thought you were leaving us!! Almost got excited lol. Just kidding.


Thanks LOL :grin:



forhockey said:


> You are just about at the 8K mark for posts. The Christmas break slowed you down a bit huh? I hope you had a good Christmas and New Years. You have tons of reading to catch up on. :4-book:


I prob wont make 8k for a few weeks :grin:.

I noticed the reading when I signed in


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome back, geekgirl's happy cause shes got someone on IE again :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Could have sworn I replied earlier .. seems like the gremlins came back with you :laugh: but then again YOU WERE NEVER REALLY AWAY :laugh:


----------

